# Belfast Champ Show?



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I know this is quite away off, but is anyone going to this? It is Poppy's first show and I am nervous, both about how she'll do and how she'll behave!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

No, we're not doing this one - but good luck with Poppy!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> No, we're not doing this one - but good luck with Poppy!


Thanks. I am hoping hardly anyone will do it, so we have got a better chance.


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

jackson said:


> Thanks. I am hoping hardly anyone will do it, so we have got a better chance.


I'm going!!! My little girl has been out of coat recently and it's just starting to come back in. I'm hoping it'll be full and thick by belfast and she'll do well there. She was almost laughed out the ring at SKC. Fingers crossed her coat comes in on time.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I am not doing Belfast this year. Good Luck Jackson, Poppy will be okay and you as well


----------



## leabie (Sep 8, 2008)

hi there i am taking my dogues to belfast. this is my first show out of england so i am very excited. might see you there


----------



## cloughroe (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I am not showing at Belfast no classes but will be there to watch..Good luck everyone..


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers! We're setting off at 9am this morning and heading over for the weekend. I should be good except I think my girl is about to come into season. Fingers crossed she holds off til after the show (she was due in season at the start of august).


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Well Done Jackson and Poppy. Hope you were not too nervous at Belfast.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

clueless said:


> Well Done Jackson and Poppy. Hope you were not too nervous at Belfast.


   I haven't even posted yet! 

Couple of pics should be attached. Who knows what I was thinking with regard to my appearance?! 

The judge commented 'here's a little one' when I stood Poppy up for her, but she was the oldest in the class! So I guess that confirms what I thought, and that she isn't that mature yet.

Plenty of room for improvement, (which mainly became apparent when I looked at photos and video after!) but I am really looking forward to our next one and definitely going to get into showing my other two.

Thanks! 

Kimpossible, how did you get on?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Haha Got the results from Fosse. She looked okay in the ring. That you got the Show Bug Now


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi jackson! Well done!! Raven qualified for crufts! I am over the moon about it! She got 3rd in the junior class and I bought her one of those big crufts qualified rosettes! I was so pleased. 

Now the question is... Where do I get one of those cruts qualified car stickers? (I really am that proud - she's my first ever show dog!)


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

kimpossible said:


> Hi jackson! Well done!! Raven qualified for crufts! I am over the moon about it! She got 3rd in the junior class and I bought her one of those big crufts qualified rosettes! I was so pleased.
> 
> Now the question is... Where do I get one of those cruts qualified car stickers? (I really am that proud - she's my first ever show dog!)


Well done! You must be absolutely thrilled! Congratualtions!

We missed out by one place, but it was our first show, and we both behaved and didn't come last, so I am happy.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

kimpossible said:


> Hi jackson! Well done!! Raven qualified for crufts! I am over the moon about it! She got 3rd in the junior class and I bought her one of those big crufts qualified rosettes! I was so pleased.
> 
> Now the question is... Where do I get one of those cruts qualified car stickers? (I really am that proud - she's my first ever show dog!)


i have a spare one if you pm your address i send it to you


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done Jackson and Kimpossible! (and your dogs too of course!) 

Jackson - Poppy looks fantastic, especially in the pic where you are stacking her.

Kimpossible - you can get the stickers free from the KC tent at any champ show where they are attending (they don't always attend them all)


----------

